# MADS Facebook Page



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

So the MAD's group has a facebook page now, which in addition to here, can announce any upcoming meetings or just have general conversation. Hopefully this link works, but please feel free to join:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/696967163694632/


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

So the goal of this group is just going to be to share info, coordinate meetings and talk about local shows or other issues that affect the local community.

That being said, please keep the sale ads to a minimum. Posting what you are bringing to a show or meet is fine. Asking around for who may be keeping/breeding a certain species, all good and well... just don't blow up the group with notifications about your frogs/supplies for sale every week. Use the forum classifieds and the facebook poison dart frog classifieds groups for that stuff please.


----------

